# Need some further advice......



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

As I mentioned I picked up a GSP....took him to the vet and he is about 2 years old from what the vet sees. 

I want to try some huns and chuckars this fall with him. He has some hunt training from what I can tell. Shows alot of natural ability and instinct.

Question is what should I focus on with him to hunt in the fall. I don't se retrieving as an issue....Just not sure how to train the whoa command when on point, or when how to make him hold when on a bird.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

LA


----------



## shortbreath54 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Training*

Get going with a long rope and live birds, if he has it down you will see it ,if not you can control and train.Now not fall.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Get him on lots of wild birds. They will naturally train him to hold.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Throw the long rope in the garbage and take him out and expose him to wild birds beat thing for a dog they will not let him catch them he will learn to hold on his on just don't shoot any birds he doesn't point or hold for you it's hard to watch those hard earned chukars fly away but it will pay off in the long run you can also look up your local navhda chapter and come out to
Some training day


----------

